# Live Glass Shrimp Rig For Mullets!



## Scuba Chris (Mar 12, 2018)

How To Catch Live Shrimp To Rig For Mullets!

Trying to catch mullets to me is one of the most challenging forms of fishing there is! One day it's easy, the next week not a single one even though they're jumping all around me. The easiest way is using gill nets (first check your local fishing regulations) or grabbing a spear guns with diving gear. But to use hook & line? For mullet?

This slightly different variation permits you to use not only live bait but a type of bait holder hook that can secure baits with sickles on the shaft. The obvious difficulties is catching the right live bait. I watch mullets suck in clumps of algae, then spit it out. They are filtering out the nutrients needed, this is one of the grazing techniques the fish uses to feed. The other problem is the leader line. Mullets shy away from thick line. Also using thinner line means the power of the Mullet can easily snap a thinner line if the angler isn't using a long enough rod with the right ratings.

Also mullets are picky about feeding time. I've watched them long enough over the years to learn. Nothing. I've hooked them just throwing bread out while other times they totally ignore the bread. I've accidentally hooked them on spoons like Kastmasters to plugs. When i'm tired of fishing for species that i commonly catch i'll try my hand at Mullets so i can humble myself to be craftier then the fish. Usually fails.

This rig using live shrimp does work. The anglers in Surabaya taught me this style when i was traveling across Asia for rare Mollusks. There's another style but i'll need to jury rig it as it's store bought in Indonesia & not available in the states. Any small live or dead bait will work using this rig.


----------

